# Ginger beer recipe!



## Tom Brewster (9/9/16)

Hey guys,
I am new to brewing and love to idea of doing a ginger beer. I am just wondering if anybody can give me a decent. Strong ginger beer recipe using honey. 
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## louistoo (9/9/16)

Google search father and sons ginger beer ahb, you should be able to cobble together a great GB from what you read, I just got one fermenting after the last version that was very well received


----------



## louistoo (9/9/16)

Ok here's my recipe based on father n sons GB.

500g ginger grated skin n all
50g dry ginger powder
2 red chillies sliced in half
2 cloves
2 cinnamon sticks
Tspn nutmeg
Can coopers ginger beer
720ml buderim ginger refresher cordial
310g dark brown sugar
910g raw sugar 
250ml yellow box honey
5g yeast nutrient 
Us05 yeast


Put 6l water in pot and bring to boil

45min boil time count down from 45

45min add honey n chillies
30min add gingers and cordial
15min add all sugars, spices and yeast nutrient

At end of boil put your tin of coopers you've had softening (opened can sit in very hot water) into this mix.
allow to steep for an hour with lid on (put lid on for last 5min of boil to sanitise)

strain through seive (sanitised) into sanitised fermenter and top up to 21l and seal lid (I tape over the hole in lid)

When at 20c rock fermenter back n forth for 60seconds to aerate contents (make sure lid is secure!) and pitch yeast as per directions.

Quite expensive and a bit of faffing about but makes a Cracking GB at about 4.8% or something


----------

